# New dry food suggestions



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

My new puppy is almost 14 weeks old and weighs 6 lbs and has been eating Stella & Chewys freeze dried chicken patties since she came home 3weeks ago. This is what the breeder sent home and suggests. Very very expensive. Have tried to slowly introduce Blue Buffalo Freedom dried food, but seems to be causing gas!. Also found shards of bone in patties. 
Please, need suggestions for another dry puppy food of good quality.
Really am at a loss
Thanks, 
Izzy & I need help!


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

We like Acana Wild Prairie that we order through Chewy.com. It's highly rated and Chula loves it.


----------



## Donnita (Mar 24, 2016)

Simonsez said:


> Please, need suggestions for another dry puppy food of good quality.


Chewy also carries Now Small Breed Puppy. Its what my little girl was started on.

https://www.chewy.com/now-fresh-grain-free-small-breed/dp/111475


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No kibble is going to approach the nutritional quality of the Stella and Chews, unfortunately.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Stella & Chewy's and other air dried raw foods (e.g. ZiwiPeak) are far superior to kibble. And Blue Buffalo has a lot of product recalls so you should be wary of their food.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

My dog likes Orijen Regional.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

With two dogs, I was going through a bag of Stella & Chewy's every day and a half. I was spending more on dog food than for myself. I tried Darwin's, Ziwi Peak, and a few different kibbles, even some wet. I'm finally back to Stella & Chewy's, but I'm mixing it in with some Fromm's chicken and veg. It works for my dogs (good,regular poos) and my budget.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I feed Nature's Variety kibble topped with their freeze dried raw. Molly loves it - and she hates everything!


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

Royal Canin Puppy is what our breeder recommended and it's all Rocky has eaten. He loves it so we haven't seen a reason to change.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I feed Fromm's grain free puppy kibble. I mix in a small amount of diced chicken breast or drained ground sirloin. Occasionally a tiny dollop of a fruit and veggie baby food tops the concoction.


----------



## patsan (May 22, 2016)

Bravo Freeze dried Homestyle complete. Raw diet.
Freeze Dried Turkey Dog Food | Bravo Raw Pet Food - Bravo Pet Food


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

I fed my puppy Wellness and am now transitioning him to Acana. Either is a good quality dry kibble. I usually mix in a bit of canned or freeze-dried.

This is an interesting article that just recently made the rounds on my Facebook. Whether you agree with the conclusions or not, it provides some useful information on dog food ingredients, recalls, brand quality etc.

Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Boogs said:


> I fed my puppy Wellness and am now transitioning him to Acana. Either is a good quality dry kibble. I usually mix in a bit of canned or freeze-dried.
> 
> This is an interesting article that just recently made the rounds on my Facebook. Whether you agree with the conclusions or not, it provides some useful information on dog food ingredients, recalls, brand quality etc.
> 
> Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory


I went to the actual source of this info on reviews.com and pulled together the current list of recommended brands. Jeanne

*Reviews.com* compiled a list of 2,223 dog food formulas from 115 brands and reviewed their ingredients.

Their criteria:


We removed products where the first ingredient is not a meat of any kind. 194 disqualified	
We removed products containing corn, soy, wheat, grain, or flour. 578 disqualified
We removed products containing beet pulp or sugar. 146 disqualified
We removed products that contained by-products or sauces. 44 disqualified
We reviewed brands for recalls, ingredient sources, history, and customer satisfaction. 957 disqualified
We reviewed the remaining formulas based on the best ratio of protein, fat, and carbs, as well as the source of protein. 166 disqualified

Then their researchers cut out any brands with recalls, unusually high numbers of customer complaints, had been sold to a large company, manufactured in countries that don't have strong food-quality regulations, known to have lesser-quality ingredients, or did not have enough available information.

That left the following brands (from the US, Canada, and New Zealand) and their dog food type:


ACANA - Dry
Addiction - Canned & Dry
Annamaet - Dry
Back to Basics - Dry
Dr. Harvey's - Freeze Dried
Eagle Pack - Canned & Dry
Earthborn Holistic - Canned & Dry
Fromm - Canned & Dry
Grandma Lucy's - Freeze Dried
Hi-Tek Naturals - Dry
Horizon - Dry
K9 Natural - Freeze Dried
Lotus - Canned
Nature's Logic - Canned & Dry
NutriSource - Canned
Orijen - Dry
Pinnacle - Canned & Dry
Precise Holistic Complete - Dry
Primal - Freeze Dried
Stella & Chewy's - Freeze Dried
Stewart Raw Naturals - Freeze Dried
The Honest Kitchen - Dry
The Real Meat Company - Dry
VeRUS - Canned
Wysong - Dry & Freeze Dried
ZiwiPeak - Canned & Freeze Dried


----------



## Donnita (Mar 24, 2016)

Boogs said:


> I fed my puppy Wellness and am now transitioning him to Acana. Either is a good quality dry kibble. I usually mix in a bit of canned or freeze-dried.
> 
> This is an interesting article that just recently made the rounds on my Facebook. Whether you agree with the conclusions or not, it provides some useful information on dog food ingredients, recalls, brand quality etc.
> 
> Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory


The food I've been feeding my older Pomeranians is on this list. They really like it. It's available on Chewy as well. Thanks Boogs for the link!

Fromm Gold Small Breed Adult Dry Dog Food


----------



## Donnita (Mar 24, 2016)

Boogs said:


> This is an interesting article that just recently made the rounds on my Facebook. Whether you agree with the conclusions or not, it provides some useful information on dog food ingredients, recalls, brand quality etc.
> 
> Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory


I went to the article that this one had a link to. I captured the food list and created a pdf. I couldn't load the pdf because it exceeded the forum's size limits so I compressed it (zip) and have attached it here. I think it was 119 foods. Around that much.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

patsan said:


> Bravo Freeze dried Homestyle complete. Raw diet.
> Freeze Dried Turkey Dog Food | Bravo Raw Pet Food - Bravo Pet Food


Bravo has had multiple recalls (6) for Salmonella and Listeria since 2013 so I wouldn't feed it to my dog.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

PaulineMi said:


> I feed Fromm's grain free puppy kibble. I mix in a small amount of diced chicken breast or drained ground sirloin. Occasionally a tiny dollop of a fruit and veggie baby food tops the concoction.


I fed Scout and Truffles Fromm's puppy kibble in the beginning too. They loved it. I must warn you Pauline about adding chicken breast or beef. My two will not eat if chicken or beef is not added to their ZiwiPeak or kibble now. They look at me as if to say, "Where's the rest of it?" Scout will sit in front of me and stare and sometimes paw. I'm hoping they will really like the Regional Red patties!


----------



## Daenerys (Mar 2, 2016)

My 16 week old pup is on Life's Abundance puppy kibble, which was what he was started on at the breeder's. It's made in the US and has never has a recall. They also make a grain-free kibble. I soak it in water for a few minutes to make it easier for him to eat, and to be sure he's getting enough water. He absolutely loves it and has been doing very well, so I haven't had a reason to change it.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

​


Heather Glen said:


> I fed Scout and Truffles Fromm's puppy kibble in the beginning too. They loved it. I must warn you Pauline about adding chicken breast or beef. My two will not eat if chicken or beef is not added to their ZiwiPeak or kibble now. They look at me as if to say, "Where's the rest of it?" Scout will sit in front of me and stare and sometimes paw. I'm hoping they will really like the Regional Red patties!


Thanks....and I know what you mean. I have a history of doing this. :frusty:


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

*New food*

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. Now I will check them all out.
Such a wonderful supportive site
You all are the best!
Izzy' Mom


----------

